# Food Safety News - 07/14/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jul 14, 2021)

*Judge decides to delay criminal trial of former Blue Bell president until March 2022*
By Dan Flynn on Jul 14, 2021 12:05 am
Judge Robert Pittman has signed an order delaying the Blue Bell ice cream criminal trial by four months and six days. Jury selection for the prosecution of Blue Ball’s retired president will begin at 9 a.m. March 14, 2022, in the U.S. District Court of the Western District of Texas in Austin. Defense attorneys for... Continue Reading


*EU countries investigate Salmonella illnesses linked to imported tahini, halva*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 14, 2021 12:04 am
Five European countries have reported Salmonella infections with at least some of them linked to tahini and halva from Syria. Up to 80 people may have been affected since 2019 in Germany, Sweden, Norway, Denmark and the Netherlands with several types of Salmonella being linked to the outbreak. Based on epidemiological information and whole genome... Continue Reading


*One year and counting: A review of the FDA’s New Era of Smarter Food Safety*
By Guest Contributor on Jul 14, 2021 12:03 am
Opinion By Janet Woodcock, M.D., Acting Commissioner of Food and Drugs, and Frank Yiannas, FDA Deputy Commissioner for Food Policy and Response One year ago the U.S. Food and Drug Administration released the New Era of Smarter Food Safety Blueprint. During the past 12 months, we’ve made significant progress in working toward the goals outlined... Continue Reading


*Survey finds people unsure of safe meat cooking temperatures*
By News Desk on Jul 14, 2021 12:02 am
More than half of Northern Ireland’s home cooks are unclear about how to barbeque meat to the correct safe temperatures, according to recently released survey results. Results revealed that 55 percent of participants didn’t know what temperature meat should be cooked to. Responses ranged from 30 degrees C to 260 degrees C (86 degrees F... Continue Reading


*Modified alerts target imported shrimp, papayas, canned crabmeat and more*
By News Desk on Jul 14, 2021 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 14, 2021)

Busy day for for safety.


----------

